# 300 mg of deca and 500 mg of sustanon



## MONSTERBUCK (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I am 44 years old and have 300 mg of deca and 500 mg of sustanon for 10 weeks.  I also have clomid for PCT.  How do you recommend I run this cycle.  Ran this cycle 7 years ago with good results.

Thanks


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2016)

10 weeks of deca is not idea IMO.  Deca is just kicking in around week 7-8.


----------



## MONSTERBUCK (Jun 20, 2016)

I also have a 10 ml of 200 mg of equipoise.  What would you recommend I do with this cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2016)

anything with the decanoate ester needs to be ran longer then 10 weeks..Sust included


----------



## MONSTERBUCK (Jun 20, 2016)

I only have a 10ml bottle of 500 mg of sustanon and 10 ml bottle of 300 mg of deca.  What would you recommend I do?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2016)

MONSTERBUCK said:


> I only have a 10ml bottle of 500 mg of sustanon and 10 ml bottle of 300 mg of deca.  What would you recommend I do?



get enough gear to do a full cycle and before injecting do alot of research


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 20, 2016)

you also need more than chlomid for your PCT...

So, seeing as you are asking recommendations, here's what I got:  Get more of the gear you have so you can run a complete cycle.  Get a PCT and AI on hand before you start so you can recover from the cycle and fight off the estrogen problems.  Once you have all the gear, come back and ask for advice on a cycle that is going to actually be useful.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah man, you'll be leaving the party just as it's getting started with the Deca. Shoot for 16 weeks.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 20, 2016)

I suggest you shoot nothing until you catch up on what you're doing. It doesn't sound like you know what you were doing on the 1st cycle nor this one. One vial of this and that wont cut it. Educate yourself here before doing anything.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 20, 2016)

Definitely listen to all the brothers on here. You don't have enough gear to run a cycle. Also 300 mgs a week of deca is on the low end of the spectrum and for 10 weeks....complete waste. You will shutdown and it won't even be close to worth it. Get a few more bottles of each if that's what you want to run, also get arimidex or aromasin and nolva/clomid before you start. Lets say your gonna run test @500 mgs for 15 weeks (let's say 250 mgs/ml) you will need 3 10ml bottles. And let's say deca @ 400 mgs a week at a concentration of 200mgs/ml you will need 3 bottles as well. One vial of each is not enough to do anything except screw you up


----------



## Dex (Jun 20, 2016)

How did you run a cycle prior to this one and not understand that 1 vial isn't enough? Hang on to those until you have the rest of the gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Buy more test and deca


----------



## Jada (Jun 20, 2016)

Less than 14 weeks for deca is a waste of TIME.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Buy more test and deca



And then learn how to cycle before you start taking steroids.


----------

